# Things I Learned From My Local Fish Store



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

All in fun, folks. I'll start:

Today I learned that if I purchase their brand of water conditioner, my betta fish could live for as long as 20 years. 20 years!! :roll:


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I learned that female and males can be kept together permanently.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I learned that bettas don't need heaters it's "overkill".


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I learned that you could keep a male and a female in a five gal no problem. >.<

Edit- and if I bought two males, I could keep them together in a half gal tank... I mean, really...


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I learned that groups of females can never under any circumstance be allowed to live in the same tank.

Note that I have a sorority of 7! lol


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I never ask my LFS. I ask forums and the internet instead; or if I ask them it's once I've researched myself first.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Fermin said:


> All in fun, folks. I'll start:
> 
> Today I learned that if I purchase their brand of water conditioner, my betta fish could live for as long as 20 years. 20 years!! :roll:


Maybe we should all buy it lol


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i learned that water changes are actually very bad, even in bowls.... from an "expert"...


----------



## brandynva (Aug 2, 2010)

I learned that plastic plants won't damage a betta's fins...:roll:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I didn't learn, but I was told that they said that Males and Females looked the same. TRUE STORY!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

I learned that the PWC for a not even 1/2G is the same for a 5G. Just need to change half of it once a week. And that's coming from a LPS employee that has lots of bettas that she puts in these not even 1/2G tanks and hangs them up in her kitchen.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I learned that a betta doesn't need a heater because fish are cold-blooded.

*facepalm*


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I learned that my LPS employees aren't about to listen to me telling them that these three females are actually PK ("short-finned," for their simple minds XD) males and that's why they're flaring at the other males. Not because "females sometimes flare at males."

Yes, females flare, I had a flaring female myself. But they don't have the same fin shape as PKs, which these obviously were.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Fermin said:


> I learned that a betta doesn't need a heater because fish are cold-blooded.
> 
> *facepalm*


I just love how that sentence refutes itself. I've never heard something so stupid....

Nvm I have. This is still hilarious though. =P


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

I learned that there's no reason to need a 10-gal for 2 betta, and that I could just put them into the same 2.5 gal that my boy was living in.

Yeah. Uhm, no. Especially since it's a M/F pair, and I have no desire to breed them. They just share my divided 10-gal.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I learned to change the water when it looks cloudy.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

I learned that .5 gallons are IDEAL for bettas.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I learned that a plastic bowl that looks like a giant wine glass is fine and that bettas will be fine in a small tank full of guppies. (Poor guy-they actually had a betta in their guppy tank) I also learned that you should do a water change about once every two months.


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

betta fish crazy said:


> I learned that a plastic bowl that looks like a giant wine glass is fine and that bettas will be fine in a small tank full of guppies. (Poor guy-they actually had a betta in their guppy tank) I also learned that you should do a water change about once every two months.


The wine glass tank actually sounds kind of cool to me. My family has a bar in the house (it's our gathering spot), and I could see bringing Armand out to socialize for a little bit in one. Akasha's currently on my bad side, so no cocktail hour for her. :| I wouldn't suggest it for the longterm, though. That'd be sad.

Poor little betta.  Was he okay, or was he running away from them? I hope his fins weren't torn to shreds.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, it was kind of pretty. The betta in the guppy tank was sort of slowly moving-a bit lethargic. His fins looked fine, but who knows how long he was in there? 
lol what did Akasha do?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I overheard that goldfish flakes are a perfect substitute for betta food- they are both, after all, fish!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lets just say my first betta went into a 5 gallon heated filtered tank and for the next eight years I've been arguing with Walmart employees  My PetCos and PetsMarts are great and have very knowlegable staff...I'm lucky


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I learned that little girls are, under any circumstances, allowed to buy more than one betta at a time for fear of them living in the same tank no matter how many times that little girl tells the clerk "I HAVE SEPARATE TANKS NOW SHUT UP ALREADY!"


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Bettas grow up in puddles :roll:

Also Melafix is totally fine to use on a betta.


----------



## LinuxTux37 (Jul 29, 2010)

I learned that you should use gallon pickle jars as the vinegar residue is beneficial to bettas.

Also, keep your tank light on all night.

You also are able to train your bettas to not fight with each other so they will be able to sit in the same tank.

Feed one pellet a day. They can go for a month without food.


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

I learned that bettas -LIKE- to live in dirty water, and that bettas hate filtered water and never use filters, even if you ajust the flow and they are buffeted. I also learned that bettas were made by mother nature to live in puddles. *headdesk, headdesk*


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

When i bought my first betta the guy at the pet store never told me i needed a heater so when i ask him why my betta is lathargic,pale and not eating he tells me to pour in boiled water from the kettle he is the reason for my first bettas death 
Dont you think that if you own a pet store you should tell your customer about the pet that they are buying

R.I.P Kipsy
A good fighter


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I learned that bettas kept in half gallon bowls are healthier if you only change their water once a month and you only feed them once a week. :/


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

I learned that bettas don't need anything bigger that a vase, that vase can be changed once a month and to feed twice a week. They don't need a heater and to never use aquarium salt because Bettafix will fix everything.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

Fermin said:


> All in fun, folks. I'll start:
> 
> Today I learned that if I purchase their brand of water conditioner, my betta fish could live for as long as 20 years. 20 years!! :roll:


omg! i totally lol'ed

wow 20 years! hhaha.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I've learned that if I buy a betta, that employees immediately begin lecturing me on "proper" betta care, how I must never ever let them be in the same tank as another *which is good advice* how they don't need a bigger tank than a gallon, how you only have to change it when it gets nasty looking, how they never need to eat, how they can eat plant roots, on and on. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I learned from from reading the betta info sign that the minimum they need is 1 liter of water. :roll:


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I learned that the whites speckles(Ick) on bettas is actually just a pattern.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I just learned today that all bettas need is just a quart of water.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I've learned that virtually no one who works in pet stores knows how to properly care for bettas ;P


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

It's perfectly fine to have a betta with goldfish. The betta will stay small and so will your goldie! 

*sigh*


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

"Cleaning a betta's tank frequently is overkill, even a week is more than necessary!"

I ask how often they clean their betta cups in the store

"Oh, we clean them twice a week, though I think it'd be better if we only did it once a week or so." *facepalm*


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I learned that bettas are actually uncomfortable in a 5 or 10 gallon tank - it's too much space. I need to keep them in a "specially designed" betta bowl... that they happen to sell right there. Yeesh...


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I never get told anything...however when buying more than one girl I ask for them to be bagged separately just in case....don't want them to hurt each other do we. 

First person said "yes they do get nippy don't they" - useful.
Second person - no comment - ok
Third person - "are you even going to put them in the same tank" - err yes! Thing is people sell me 2 fish together for the same tank; they dont know I have a tank with more girls at home they think I'm putting the 2 together in the one tank and I'm not stopped. 

when I got my male...I was asked "what was he going in with" .


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I learned that bettas can survive in any water as long as it's at least a little above freezing. They also can't see ghost shrimp.

So informative!

/sarcasm


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I learned that the best setup for a betta is to stick it in a cup glued to the wall and plant a big lily in there. The betta will eat the roots of the plant and the plant will keep the water clean!  No feeding or water changes or tank cleaning necessary!! Oh, and make sure no air can get under the plant. Bettas don't breathe air so it's totally the best way to do things, you know?


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> I learned that the best setup for a betta is to stick it in a cup glued to the wall and plant a big lily in there. The betta will eat the roots of the plant and the plant will keep the water clean!  No feeding or water changes or tank cleaning necessary!! Oh, and make sure no air can get under the plant. Bettas don't breathe air so it's totally the best way to do things, you know?


 
Ok apart from the obvious stupidness of this idea...why would you want to glue a cup to the wall!?


----------



## binumee (Sep 17, 2010)

Dear All,
I dont think so betta fish can survive for nearly 20 yrs...
and also if u take special care then no problem to put 50 females of betta fish in one tank - becoz i have lot of females in one tank.. and they are all very happy staying together and playing and its very beautiful to see altogether in a tank.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Binemee, are you kidding? Sorry, I can never figure out when people are being sarcastic.


----------



## dub shih (Sep 15, 2010)

Have ANHEL123 come in here and drop some knowledge on you all!!

I'm just kidding.

I think binumee is the same deal as ANHEL123... language barrier.

Keep the ridiculousness coming, it's very entertaining.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

This isn't anything I've heard recently, and it wasn't from a petstore employee (THANK GOD!) but I still remember this one person saying "Bettas can breath air, so I'm pretty sure if you wanted to, you could just keep them in a damp container all their life. I mean, so long as they are wet, they'll live, right?"

Edit: Binumee, you know all the stuff we are posting that petstore employees said is a load of crap, right? or are you being sarcastic, I can't really tell


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I learned that female bettas can live with goldfish. Goldfish. And also that bettas don't like to be in more than 2.5 gallons. and that they like the dark.


----------



## Katie Loo (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi this is my 1st post. My Daughter got her 1st Betta (Merlin) last week. We've both been lurking here for a couple of months learning (great info thanks xx)

Merlin came from a good aquarium shop the owner tested our water and gave good advice before we bought him. My son has decided he wants his own Betta so just out of interest we went to our local pet shop to look at tanks. I explained to the owner I was looking for a 5 or 10 gallon to keep a Betta in when we'd cycled it.

Owner= "Oh no you don't want to get one of them. Can't keep them alive. No one can that's why I don't sell them. They drop dead soon as you look at them. Don't ever last longer than a couple of months."

Me= "I've been reading up on the web as long as I follow the right advice on care they can live several years"

Owner="No love hardest fish to keep alive."

Me="Keep your voice down mate my daughter over there has just got one"

Owner="You are wasting your time on it. It'll be dead soon when it is get a goldfish much easier to keep"

At which point we left without buying anything and at daughter's instance had to run home to check Merlin was still with us (he was and still is! ;-))

So I learnt Bettas can't be kept alive. You lot must have little stuffed ones or maybe they are robots??


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

just asking what is the lifespan of a betta isnt it like 5 years or something


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

i had my old betta for 3-4 years and he had no filter i just did 100% water changes

R.I.P saphy a good fighter


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Katie Loo said:


> Hi this is my 1st post. My Daughter got her 1st Betta (Merlin) last week. We've both been lurking here for a couple of months learning (great info thanks xx)
> 
> Merlin came from a good aquarium shop the owner tested our water and gave good advice before we bought him. My son has decided he wants his own Betta so just out of interest we went to our local pet shop to look at tanks. I explained to the owner I was looking for a 5 or 10 gallon to keep a Betta in when we'd cycled it.
> 
> ...



Yes, mine are robots. My secret is out. 

Your post cracked me up. I wonder WHY they don't live very long. This post and all the crazy advice out there maybe?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

dipsydoodlenoodle said:


> Ok apart from the obvious stupidness of this idea...why would you want to glue a cup to the wall!?


BE CAUSE IT IS PERDY :crazy:


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> BE CAUSE IT IS PERDY :crazy:


This comment combined with that face just made my day.

Just saying.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I learned never to change all the water (even in bowls or the little cups) because of the bio filter...........BIO FILTERS NEED OXYGEN TO LIVE...I DON'T SEE FILTERS IN THOSE CUPS....DO YOU?????


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

They're invisible filters Vamp! New technology for the betterment of betta kind. P:


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Capricorn said:


> This comment combined with that face just made my day.
> 
> Just saying.


I do my best. xD

But seriously, those betta "bowls" that you stick on the wall? Pretty close to the worst idea -EVER-.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Capricorn said:


> They're invisible filters Vamp! New technology for the betterment of betta kind. P:


 What is this witchcraft!!!


----------



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

I learned yesterday from an 'expert' that if your beloved fish isn't acting right and seems to be getting sick the best thing is to put them in a little cup of water in the freezer and let them slowly freeze to death. He also said you can always buy another fish....I walked out.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh the idiots in the pet industry....


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Oh the idiots in the pet industry....


yer i totally agree....


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

bettas don't need filters
bettas like to live with gold fish
crawdads don't eat fish if they are fast enough fish.
puffers are supposed to have a black belly.
violet gobies just need a little pinch of aquarium salt in thier water and love to live with gold fish.
gold fish can be kept in a 10 gallon tank since they only grow to the tank.

if you fish dies use a popsicle stick to make fish sticks outa them.
goldfish only life 3-4 years and a 5 year old is really old
violet gobies are old old at 4 years old.
parrot chiclids come from africa.
fiddler crabs don't like air or to dry out.
a 20 gallon tank would be super for a red ear slider turtle.
and you can make a tank stand for a 300 gallon tank with just dry wall and 1x4 boards.

yes i can go on but i wont


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Capricorn said:


> They're invisible filters Vamp! New technology for the betterment of betta kind. P:


Lol---But how ever shall I baffle my new filter? And how is it better if they keep bumping in to them?


----------



## binumee (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't ever buy betta fish as per Pet shop owners suggest. u try to look for ur self and select the best betta fish with lovely colours and most active ones.....
don't ever try to put male and female together its a big process for the male and female to be close together - if u tank is big it's not a problem for female fish were it will hide somewhere - but small tanks pl. becareful becoz Male fish will attack females fish and somewhat female will jump off from the tank.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I went to the store today to (sadly!  ) return a male fish they sold me that they thought was female. He was a beautiful cellophane plakat. But when they asked me why I wanted to return him they said he WAS female. "Look at his short fins!" they said! I'm just like "do YOU see a white dot under his fins? 'Cause I don't!" (He even looked like a male, with his body build and everything!) "She's definitely a female, but We'll take her back anyways." I was furious. Just because I'm 13 doesn't mean I'm not smart!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

They probably didn't realize that he is a plakat, most employees are only used to veiltails and crowntails  (If I were you, I would have kept him XD)

Yesterday I had to get two more guppies, and when I went, I made the mistake of mentioning i had a betta. The person said "Oh, these (fancy tailed) guppies will go perfect with him. I hear they get along very well!"


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I would have too, but my dad's already furious about my overspending yesterday, so... I can't really afford a new tank for him.  He's BEAUTIFUL though!


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Lol---But how ever shall I baffle my new filter? And how is it better if they keep bumping in to them?


Pssh, bettas don't need baffles. (lololololololol)

This thread makes me smile.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

carpenter547 said:


> sadly customer information will quite often be rejected becuase sales people either personally know or thier computer tells them *computers are never wrong after all* that it is so.
> *no offence on next part just an example*
> 
> 3 guys black shaved heads driving a low rider wearing matching bandanas blasting rap flipping hyro/ air switches get pulled over infront of a drug drop house by a white cop. The vehicle is searched plain site and drugs are found.
> ...


this post needs to be removed asap!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh, here's a great one! I "learned" today that heaters don't matter for a betta. "Why, you can freeze a betta solid and when he melts, he's just fine".


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Last week while talking to an employee I had an epiphany- Betta's cannot live in anything bigger then a 1 gallon or they get scared!


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

dragonfair said:


> Oh, here's a great one! I "learned" today that heaters don't matter for a betta. "Why, you can freeze a betta solid and when he melts, he's just fine".


HAHAHAHA.

This is too good. xD


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

I went to PetCo.com, and looked up freshwater bettas... and the "Quick Statistics" section (aka what the fish generally needs) I found this... *Tank Size:* 1+ liter (which is about .265 gallons)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Euphie101 said:


> I went to PetCo.com, and looked up freshwater bettas... and the "Quick Statistics" section (aka what the fish generally needs) I found this... *Tank Size:* 1+ liter (which is about .265 gallons)


 
*Facepalm*


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

This isn’t from a petstore employee, but when I bought my second fish Laborday I was looking around for a tank on sale since I was tight on money and he was living in a tuber ware and I knew he wasn’t happy. I went to Walmart with my friend and her (now ex) boyfriend cause they were buying some things and I said I wanted to look at the tanks and see if they had anything. This is how the conversation went with her boyfriend:

Her boyfriend: what are you looking for?
Me and my friend: A tank for my/her betta fish
Her boyfriend: these things? *holds up sad little fish in a small cup, which ends up being my third fish veteran two days later lol*
Me: Yeah, I bought a new one but they didn’t have any tanks on sale at petsmart so Ive been looking around
Her boyfriend: Why don’t you just buy it this? *points at small goldfish bowl*
Me: Cause I want to get a one gallon filtration tank
Her boyfriend: Why??
Me: Cause I don’t have the space in my house to have five gallons for each of my fish, one gallons fit pretty much anywhere in my house
Her boyfriend: No I mean, can’t you just stick it in a little bowl or something?
Me: -.- uh, yeah, if you want to make it miserable…they do best in five gallons plus, but I just cant do that cause I want more then two eventually…
Her boyfriend:….its a fish! Who cares? They die after a couple months and you flush it down a toilet
Me: *dead pan face* well, yeah, I actually love my animals sooo....my first one is a year and a half so they dont just...die


I wanted to smack him! It’s people like that that shouldn’t buy animals ><

Also the other day there was this man, his mom and his grandmother who were buying a fish for his dad. The son just grabbed the biggest betta food container, which was flakes *sigh* then his grandmother picked this one pretty nice two gallon tank but the son was like “no, no, we don’t need something like that….see over here, this works just fine” and picks up this “one gallon” plastic tank, which ive looked at before and is so oddly shaped it can hardly be called a gallon >< I didn’t even see him pick out rocks or any plants. I wanted to say something but last time I spoke up to someone at a petstore, regarding a hamster, I got a nasty attitude so I didn’t say anything to them but…people are morons ><


----------



## shakiigrrl (Sep 27, 2010)

the fighter said:


> when i bought my first betta the guy at the pet store never told me i needed a heater so when i ask him why my betta is lathargic,pale and not eating he tells me to pour in boiled water from the kettle he is the reason for my first bettas death
> dont you think that if you own a pet store you should tell your customer about the pet that they are buying
> 
> r.i.p kipsy
> a good fighter



omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

> Her boyfriend:….its a fish! Who cares? They die after a couple months and you flush it down a toilet
> Me: *dead pan face* well, yeah, I actually love my animals


I really like that answer a lot. You love them, why not give them a good life? :3


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hhahaha, I like that answer , too.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

When ever my fish dies my dad goes "Stop crying to chunk the dang fish in the toilet! For goodness sakes it's only a fish!"


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

I was at Petco a few weeks ago. I was in a bad mood. (Petco stinks, it was hot and humid outside, always puts me in a bad mood) And I over heard a lady ask one of the workers "Can I get another fish to put in my half gallon fish bowl with a betta in it?" Luckily the worker said no. But I said aloud, "you need to buy a bigger TANK not another FISH!" and left. lol. Oh geez, I'm going to get beat up one day....


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

There was a worker coaxing a lady into one of those divided betta bowls (they literally have like a half pint of water on each side...) as soon as he walked away I just casually mentioned how I had a few at home in five gallon tanks, and that they not only lived longer but were much healthier when kept in a full setup. Pretty sure the lady put back that tank and reconsidered taking a fish home for the time being.  Better that than crammed into a small container.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

ashleyy said:


> I was at Petco a few weeks ago. I was in a bad mood. (Petco stinks, it was hot and humid outside, always puts me in a bad mood) And I over heard a lady ask one of the workers "Can I get another fish to put in my half gallon fish bowl with a betta in it?" Luckily the worker said no. But I said aloud, "you need to buy a bigger TANK not another FISH!" and left. lol. Oh geez, I'm going to get beat up one day....


 Hahaha, Nice. Fight the power!


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

I learned that bettas are great in a community tank. They can live with anything except another betta or a piranha. But they're the best of friends with any other fish even oscars! Oh, and fin nipping is a "myth" there's no proof of it. . .


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've recently learned that fish don't get parasites from an employer from a Petsmart. 

Oh, please... I buy more than half of my fish with parasites (of course, I can only tell when I put them into cleaner water.) 

At least the two girls at my PJ's know about bettas. >.<


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

i learned that you don't need a filter for a betta, since they go up to the surface to breathe, so you don't need to add any extra air to the water.

and then she wondered why all the bettas she had put in her tank died...


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Off topic here: But celine18 it's not necessary to have a filter in a betta tank..
Is it?
Someone pls pm me or something to answer cause the filter on Roam's tank died and now he's living in a tank without a filter (I think he likes it like that, give's him more room too). I'm just really concerned about my betta's.
Thankx!


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

i just want a filter so that i don't have to deal with constant large water changes. i don't have the time, or energy, which will be especially so when i go to college next year.

i don't think filters are necessary, it's just a preference, and how you feel about water changes.

i was also commenting on how the woman talked about the filter like an airator, which are two completely different pieces of equipment.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh ok I just got confused sorry, cause I was told that the filter did nothing really, just kept the water moving and distributed air in the water too.
Sorry!


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, at petco one of the workers informed me that a plant I was planning on getting wasn't truely aquatic (and I thank her profusely for that ). Another one I talked to asked what size tank I have for my betta, I said ten gallon, she said "Oh, it's nice to see someone actually taking proper care of a betta"  

Anyway, are air stones necessary for bettas? (I don't see how they could be, since all they do is stir up the water to get oxygen in it) But better to ask and be safe than sorry 

I might try a filter, I have a nice underwater one that shouldn't be any risk to the bettas fins (except maybe too strong a current?). Gotta find it though  It's at my parents house lost underneath my 55 gallon tank lol


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

At Wal-Mart today, I was informed by a sign hanging near the bettas that the cups they come in are ideal permanent homes.

:frustrated:

I flipped the sign over.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

omfg, Jello.

At least the petco cups say right on them that they need to be transferred out of the cup and that it isn't permanent.. ):


----------



## Jenidhe (Sep 29, 2010)

PetSmart employee informed me that "Betta fish are only aggressive with other betta fish."


----------



## awesomeapril (Sep 23, 2010)

Me: can you tell me the difference between this betta water conditioner and the normal top fin water conditioner?

employee: Betta fish are air breathers!! (not very happy)

me: yes, but-

employee- walks away


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> At Wal-Mart today, I was informed by a sign hanging near the bettas that the cups they come in are ideal permanent homes.
> 
> :frustrated:
> 
> I flipped the sign over.



......
Personally I would have waited until no one was around, whipped out a sharpie, and scribbled out that sign ;P Or perhaps taken it down and hidden it, depending.
If it were Perstmart or Petco, I would insist on talking with the manager and giving them an ear-full.....but Wal-mart is disgusting and clueless. I wouldn't even bother trying to talk to someone.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> ......
> Personally I would have waited until no one was around, whipped out a sharpie, and scribbled out that sign ;P Or perhaps taken it down and hidden it, depending.
> If it were Perstmart or Petco, I would insist on talking with the manager and giving them an ear-full.....but Wal-mart is disgusting and clueless. I wouldn't even bother trying to talk to someone.


 I considered it... :|


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, but why is everyone loling and laughing? I am writing notes, and am considering a trip up to petco to get a invisible heater, and a much much smaller home for my poor scared betta in his 10 gallon. How ever could I have been so incosiderate of his feelings? by the way, Fermin, does that lfs make the conditioner for sell online? And lastly, should I get a seperate tank for when I freeze him?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

This is the best thread!!!!! ever!!!!!!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> At Wal-Mart today, I was informed by a sign hanging near the bettas that the cups they come in are ideal permanent homes.
> 
> :frustrated:
> 
> I flipped the sign over.


LOL! At my Wal-mart back home EVERYONE fed the bettas! They were ALL massively bloated!

One day I was in the fish section and said to myself "ENOUGH OF THIS." Then I hid ALL of the betta pellets and flakes. >:]

I was planning on making a sign that read "Don't feed the fish" but didn't get to. =/

So yeah I would just torn down the sign too. =P


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm going to Wal-mart tomorrow, hopefully i won't see any horrible conditions. I wonder what I'll 'learn' there.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

I learned at my local petsmart that a betta, no matter how docile, will gobble up a ghost shrimp even if it's in a large tank.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My brother told me I'm gonna get beat up for telling people whats wrong with their bettas....All I sad was they were getting fed too much!!! Ugg he annoys me sometimes, its all about the salt water with him but bettas are just stupid little fish for beginners.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Siblings. So annoying. I feel your pain. My internet crashed and my sister is addicted to being online so I haven't been able to get internet for about 2 weeks. But now she has to take a test at school, so I get the laptop! :tease: :greenyay:


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

I learned today that those HUGE slow release tablets are perfect for bettas.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw that at walmart today rejohnson53. Okay, Wal-Mart assesment. The bettas looked in pretty good condiotion, though some were practically in darkness. Sadly, nothing learned.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

Walmart isn't the best betta sellers, the bettas are practically dying in their cups. What's up with the water changes?


----------



## Pomsizzle (Oct 17, 2010)

Fermin said:


> All in fun, folks. I'll start:
> 
> Today I learned that if I purchase their brand of water conditioner, my betta fish could live for as long as 20 years. 20 years!! :roll:


Go in the next day. Find a dead fish. tell them you used the conditioner and get MONEy back


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just want to answer to ,,dub shih,, from page 5 #45

I am so sorry every one for that post but I just want to answer ''dub shih'' on her comment on me.I guess she really mad at me for what I wrote to another girl in another post. But first of all I felt bad that I even wrote it, secondary my mistake I didn't read previous posts before I wrote my comment,and i apologized and she was ok with me.
I love bettas and I have 5 of them at home and 2 at the office i work on suturday,and betta at my table at my regular work. I also try to help people and animals as much as i can. And ,,dub shih,, mean to me so i want to write something to ''dub shih''

Are u that mean and mad all the time or only to people who are by-lingual. And are u mad for that long? Well it bad for u health to be mad,so smile with good heart if u know what i meant. Sorry for my RUSSIAN-ENGLISH.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't mean to be rude to either of you, but if there's an issue you need to take it to PMs, not to the public forum. This particular thread is meant for laughs, and having to read things like that makes other people uncomfortable. I'm sure that others will agree with me.. hash it out in PMs if you must, but please try not to say things like that to each other where the rest of us can read it.


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Capricorn said:


> I don't mean to be rude to either of you, but if there's an issue you need to take it to PMs, not to the public forum. This particular thread is meant for laughs, and having to read things like that makes other people uncomfortable. I'm sure that others will agree with me.. hash it out in PMs if you must, but please try not to say things like that to each other where the rest of us can read it.


Thanks Capricorn. I completely agree. Now going back to the laughs:

Yesterday I learned that water conditioner and fungal medication are the same thing. There's no reason to buy and use both. Darn, all that money I wasted on fin rot medicine when my conditioner would've done the job :roll:.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I learned that Live plants don't even need a source of light to live....and bettas and goldfish are perfect tank mates... *FACEPALM*


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Today, I learned that horizontal stripes on bettas are just their coloring, even when the rest of their body is pale. :roll:


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I learned from a "newly updated" minibook on bettas that a quarter gallon of water with a change once a week is all they need!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Capricorn said:


> I learned from a "newly updated" minibook on bettas that a quarter gallon of water with a change once a week is all they need!


oh my god.. :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

The petco nearest to me has a new little booklet thing at the betta section... I agreed with most everything that was in there _except for this_. Everything else seemed pretty good to me.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I learned you shouldn't treat fish for diseases- you wouldn't in the wild!!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I overheard this in a PetCetera from a customer (not an employee thank goodness!!):

1st Lady: Oh look, Japanese fighting fish!
2nd Lady: Yeah, they're really easy to care for!
1st Lady: Oh?
2nd Lady: Yeah, just fill up one of these bowls (grabs the smallest one, about the size of your fists put together) and plop them in there!!
1st Lady: Oh, that is simple!!
2nd Lady: Yeah, you can just put it on the back part of your toilet and it's the cutest little decoration!! And you barely ever have to feed them. Just once a month with a once a month water change!!!
Me: D8


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

Rain Drop said:


> I overheard this in a PetCetera from a customer (not an employee thank goodness!!):
> 
> 1st Lady: Oh look, Japanese fighting fish!
> 2nd Lady: Yeah, they're really easy to care for!
> ...


 Wow that is scary. It's sad to think some people treat their fish like that.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

No kidding.
At least they didn't buy any fish that day....

When I first got bettas, I learned from the lady working at one of my lps that it's crazy to heat a tank with a betta, that I'd "fry" them and how they do best at room temperature. Well, I know room temp at _my_ house is ~68F, and that's even too cold for me most of the time! 

But room temp in the pet store MUST be the the same EVERYWHERE!!!!!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

i got a two page vocal essay on what a crowntail is :doh!:


*for anyone who cant tell; sarcasm is in use*


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

Rain Drop said:


> No kidding.
> At least they didn't buy any fish that day....
> 
> When I first got bettas, I learned from the lady working at one of my lps that it's crazy to heat a tank with a betta, that I'd "fry" them and how they do best at room temperature. Well, I know room temp at _my_ house is ~68F, and that's even too cold for me most of the time!
> ...


Well hey, if they didn't buy any fish that day, that is two fish saved from a horrible death.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

At my local pet store, I learned that my fish probably got Ich from too many water changes. I really should only change the water once a month because it stresses the fish out because every time I change the water it removes his slime coat! 

If I only changed my water once a month and kept him in a pet store cup that was smaller than a walmart cup, my betta would be just as healthy as their bettas! 

*pet store employee points to their betta section with fishes with severe ammonia poisoning, fin rot, and not moving bodies*


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

ok, I know I shouldn't be laughing but seriously? "my betta would be just as healthy as their bettas! 

*pet store employee points to their betta section with fishes with severe ammonia poisoning, fin rot, and not moving bodies*"

That just makes he laugh so hard!!!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I honestly just agreed with the man just so I wouldn't have to hear him talk anymore!


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Oh, but why is everyone loling and laughing? I am writing notes, and am considering a trip up to petco to get a invisible heater, and a much much smaller home for my poor scared betta in his 10 gallon. How ever could I have been so incosiderate of his feelings? by the way, Fermin, does that lfs make the conditioner for sell online? And lastly, should I get a seperate tank for when I freeze him?


ROTFLOL!! :lol:


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

I learned at my LFS that the best plants to put in with a Betta are bamboo and lilies. All the other plants need fertilizer which is bad for the Betta, and they (the plants) won't get enough light (because you don't want to put the tank near a window, since that will make the water temp fluxuate too much) and the plants will rot and make my Betta sick.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I learned that bettas eat their own poop and live off of that so you never EVER have to feed them, if you give them fish food it will make them sick.
Though I wonder how they could explain why companies make betta food if they cant eat it


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

LOVING THIS THREAD! At my LFS I learned that Bettas love the cold!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> I learned that bettas eat their own poop and live off of that so you never EVER have to feed them, if you give them fish food it will make them sick.
> Though I wonder how they could explain why companies make betta food if they cant eat it


LOLOLOLOLOL!! XD

I'm sorry, but that one's just too good! What the heck are these pet store people thinking??? That makes absolutely no sense!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, and how does the betta make its first poop to eat if you have to feed it to make it poop? lol


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> Yeah, and how does the betta make its first poop to eat if you have to feed it to make it poop? lol


Bwhaha! good question!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I learned at my LFS that betta's are the most boring fish ever because they like to not move (as he points to the row of bettas with clampled fins and kept in chilly water.)


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you ask him how they were supposed to swim at all in that little cup? ;-)


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

There is a fish at my petco that is ALWAYS there. He never died, and no one adopted him. He has fin rot so bad that his fins are half the length they should be. It's really sad. :-(

Me: Will this heater work for a 3 gallon tank?
Employee: No. You can't keep fish in a 3 gallon!
Me: Why not?
Employee: Because guppies and mollies need room to swim!
Me: No, I have a betta. Will this heater work?
Employee: What kind?
Me: (like it matters!) Um... I'm not sure I understand the question. 
Employee: **points to blue betta with sever fin rot** Is he a plakat, like this guy? See, he has short fins. That means he's a plakat. Does your fish have short fins? 
Me: ..... Never Mind.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow........................... First of all, what does fin length matter with a heater?? Second of all, can't the man tell that it's a sick betta and not a short-finned betta? O_e


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Fawnleaf said:


> Me: Will this heater work for a 3 gallon tank?
> Employee: No. You can't keep fish in a 3 gallon!
> Me: Why not?
> Employee: Because guppies and mollies need room to swim!


Sorry, but this part made me laugh. :lol:
Well, at the very least he wasn't one of those employees who tried to convince you that you CAN cram a bunch of fish in a 3 gallon!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Sorry, but this part made me laugh. :lol:
> Well, at the very least he wasn't one of those employees who tried to convince you that you CAN cram a bunch of fish in a 3 gallon!


Very true Jupiter! At least he somewhat understood fish, but was clueless about bettas!


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

Fawnleaf said:


> Me: Will this heater work for a 3 gallon tank?
> Employee: No. You can't keep fish in a 3 gallon!
> Me: Why not?
> Employee: Because guppies and mollies need room to swim!
> ...


LOL. That's just too good. Because EVERYONE knows that Plakats need less room than normal bettas (King bettas however will do just fine with the same amount of space as a normal betta.) >.<


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

At my LFS I learned that:

- Most fish have an average life span of 1 year. More than that is old.

- Most fish only need 1 cubic gallon of space per inch of size so if you have a 10 gallon you can have 10 inches worth of fish!

- Fish grow to fit a tank so if you have lots they'll all stay small.

:roll:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That I could keep several females and a male together in a 10 gallon tank. The woman seemed to think I was crazy having a single male in a 10 gallon.
That they don't need a tank any bigger than the ones they are sold in (less than a gallon) because 'big tanks can kill them'. I replied that mine all seemed to be doing quite well in their large tanks, and loved having all the room to swim in.
That my female will need a friend. In an 8 gallon tank that has no plants and only driftwood to hide in. My mother nearly fell for it and we were sort of having this hissed argument at the counter.
That they like living in 'dirty' water. I still don't know where people get so mixed up on the idea of stagnant meaning dirty. It means still water people, not water that is high in ammonia and full of rotting pellets.
Betta fish make good tank mates with Gouramis. Suffice to say, the poor male that was in there with them had his fins shredded and was looking very sick.
I do have some good stories though! 

Our Pet Barn takes excellent care of all their fish. Their bettas are kept in a heated barracks system, and one of their shop assistants for the fish section breeds, while the other owns several betta fish and is very knowledgeable. 

Last time I was in, the one of them, was explaining the nitrogen cycle to a new customer. He went home with Prime water conditioner and several liquid API testing kits. 

Our LFS also keeps their male betta fish in a betta condo stuck inside a larger heated tank with only snails in there. They also have a sign saying that they are tropical fish and need a heater. For some reason though, they still have a male betta in a small unheated cup on their counter :-?


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

*:O*

yeserday at "Pet not so smart"

me: I wanna get some ghost shrimp and some zebra danios
sales clerk: what size fish tank you have
me: 20 gallons
sales clerk: is it filitered?
me: yes
sales clerk: what dont you get these instead? (showed me a big cichlid)
me: no I need small fish (hesitant) I have a betta I am going to put them in with
sales clerk: you dont need danios they a the dumbest fish all they do is eat and eat. They will eat your betta. Put your betta in a fish bowl instead (showed me a small bowl) and leave him alone. They dont like to be bothered. Put the danio and shrimp in the tank instead
me: so what? I dont need to change the water or anything?
sales clerk: no. They like still water and can live that way for awhile.
me: ok well I been doing some research and I found this betta site on the internet and some said it is ok to house them together depending on the temperment of my betta. 
sales clerk: ok?
me: well im going to listen to them cause they know what they are talking about
sales clerk: (evil glare that burned a hole through my head then he walked away behind closed doors)

came back later to purchase my fish no questions asked :-D


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

I actually learned/surprised by my local Petco today! 

An employee told me that they love vases and less than 1 gallon enclosures, etc...

To my surprise, he was fired! And on top of that, in the betta / tank section, they were advertising bettas in a 6 gallon fluval edge! Only one male betta with some river rocks, a fake bamboo plant with silk leaves, and some moss with a filter and heater! OMG :shock: 

Best part - They moved all the mini betta tanks to an aisle section in the back...the little tanks are covered in cobwebs and dust and they're sold out of 1 and 2.5 gallon tanks =)


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow, now _that_ is pretty amazing


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*Yay! It's great to hear a pet store is learning, although I wouldn't be surprised to hear if it gets back into it's old ways. :-( *


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

tsoto80 said:


> yeserday at "Pet not so smart"
> 
> me: I wanna get some ghost shrimp and some zebra danios
> sales clerk: what size fish tank you have
> ...


OMG, I loved this!! XD You totally told that dumb sales lady  And wow, was she dumb


----------

